# How To Make Fake Weed



## MdNgHtToKeR01 (Jul 10, 2008)

I just need to kno how to make fake weed, i heard oregano and hony, anyone everdone this....i need to kno how to


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jul 10, 2008)

why would you make fake weed? sounds like youre up to trouble


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like your looking for an ass kickin!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dirtyboy said:


> Sounds like your looking for an ass kickin!


definately...i wouldnt be happy to get handed oregano


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 10, 2008)

are you serious why would you wanna make fake weed???? so u can add it to your sack to make your sack have more weight therefore more money??? why would you do that?????


----------



## DryGrain (Jul 10, 2008)

Ban yourself.

I'd whoop your ass for asking that if this wasn't the internet.


----------



## Cronk (Jul 10, 2008)

Dude i hope someone kicks you're ass in the near future for asking that question!


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 10, 2008)

Im sure theres another website for making fake weed lol, I suggest finding it but delete your profile here first, besides under 18 isnt allowed here. And if your over 18 and trying to make fake weed find a bridge and jump loser


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yea!!! 






gay..

plus if your in holland, why make fake weed?


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

lighten up guys. it could be for a prank.


----------



## mstrymxer (Jul 10, 2008)

fucktard....why?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 10, 2008)

Fucktard:n.1. A leotard worn during sex. 2.Some guy who asks how to make fake weed on the internet.


mstrymxer said:


> fucktard....why?


----------



## 40acres (Jul 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fucktard:n.1. A leotard worn during sex. 2.Some guy who asks how to make fake weed on the internet.


 I would plus rep you fro that if i could


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 10, 2008)

Ty, ty, I'll be here all week, try the veal.


40acres said:


> I would plus rep you fro that if i could


----------



## WEEDS (Jul 11, 2008)

Go outside and pick some fresh poison ivy leaves, buy severall bottles of calamine lotion and empty into class bowl. Then soak collected leaves in calmaine mixture allow to soak 3 monthes before drying.


----------



## blackout (Jul 11, 2008)

MdNgHtToKeR01 said:


> I just need to kno how to make fake weed, i heard oregano and hony, anyone everdone this....i need to kno how to


why the fuck would you want to ,you live in holland where good weed is all over the place ,unless you want to rip someone off ,then i would think your arse would be in extreme danger


----------



## Hags (Jul 11, 2008)

lets just stop posting for this fool, we look stupider answering him at all.


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jul 11, 2008)

fake weed? What do you want to look cool smoking, but don't know how to get weed? I guess just buy a silk weed plant and smoke the buds. lol!


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 11, 2008)

butters has spoken! 



> fake weed? What do you want to look cool smoking, but don't know how to get weed? I guess just buy a silk
> weed plant and smoke the buds. lol!


----------



## H&D (Jul 11, 2008)

MdNgHtToKeR01 said:


> I just need to kno how to make fake weed, i heard oregano and hony, anyone everdone this....i need to kno how to


R U for fucking real or what ?  Roll one up man and get fake stoned LMAO


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 11, 2008)

but on the real, it could be for a prank like that one dude said.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 11, 2008)

I doubt its a prank, and if it is its not even funny.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 11, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> but on the real, it could be for a prank like that one dude said.


Or could be a prop for a presentation, decoy for a po-po encounter or a play/film, I mean, I saw a TV show that was showing how they made fake pot for a scene in a movie. There could be a lot of reasons someone would like some fake look-a-like pot that are legit. But, if it is for ripping someone off then Karma has a pretty nice way of righting injustice, one of the reasons why the 'war on drugs' is so bloody, ya know!?!


Oh BTW, I know a lot of you might have seen the same show I have but, I didn't name it FOR A REASON you might want to keep it to yourself if you really think this guy or someone else might use it for the wrong reasons. Not that it is really that hard to figure out, I just don't want to be the one to contribute if you know what I mean.


----------



## jorda (Jul 14, 2008)

A number of years ago while in Hawaii I wanted to try some local smoke and after finding some that looked like it was the killer. The kid says something along the lines like "we need to hurry up"..... But I opened the baggy anyway and it had a smelled like moldy sea salt.... well that was all I needed to pass on the situation. 

So later I inquired from some locals that I had met and it turns out that alot of guys were selling some kind of fake weed and normally its sold in a vacuum sealed type little bag so you cant smell it. One guy even had a little roach of some real stuff to sample or they would have a real bud in a little ziplock type bag to look at but it was not for sale....only the bunk fake crap in the sealed bags.......so I too can understand why someone would ask the question because I have seen it for myself and it looks real.

My guess is the stuff I saw was some type of sea weed but it looked real as it was green with red hairs and crystals.......


----------



## mykul916 (Jul 16, 2008)

they tried to sell you snork weed....(anyone else remember the snorks?)


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 16, 2008)

hell yeah i remember them.


----------

